# puppy got attacked



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys, just back from the park with my 9 week old gsd. Met a woman with a dog that she said is ok with other dogs so I introduced my pup to him. Everything was great for a few minutes until the dog grabbed the pup and threw himself on my pup. I got the dog off really fast but the pup was really shaken. Do you guys think this is going to affect my dog? He is not physically damaged thank god but just afraid he will be nervous with dogs now!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'm gonna state the obvious here.. You should not have had a 9 week old puppy at the park period. It is way to young, it's shots aren't finished and you should NEVER let another dog meet your puppy that you don't know at all.. things like this happen. 

I would, for now, provide a safe playing environment for you puppy in your own back yard or front yard (leashed). But on your property. If you have FRIENDS with dogs you know are friendly. Bring them over to meet and greet, but I would give him a little while to recover from that first. Maybe a few weeks. 

It is very possible he will be nervous around other dogs because of this.. not the rule.. just a possibility.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NO parks. No strange dogs. 

I would not wait a few weeks for him to get over this. I would find a friends dog you trust that is up to date on shots and that you KNOW is friendly and tolerant.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you keep socializing in a safe way meeting with good pups, your puppy will take it in stride. One of the reasons puppy classes are so good is they are a controlled environment with puppies similar in age with other 'crazy' dog people that care as much as you do to spend the extra time and money to attend.

I never wait to get all my puppy shots to socialize. I DO use my friends and other people I trust that are responsible (and know their dogs) to make play dates and meet up for some fun. 

Some good info on shots and puppies vs. socialization --> Puppies: Socialization Trumps Vaccination | petMD

Why you should take your urban puppy to socials after just one set of shots | Jeff Stallings, CPDT-KA

https://www.4pawsu.com/vaccinations.htm


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha I take my 9 week old to dog parks, seems healthy as a horse and hasn't been jumped yet by a dog. But no, to answer your original question... Your puppy shouldn't be effected at all. I do agree with not letting your pup meet a dog you don't know... Expecially a big dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your 9 week old puppy can also pick up diseases at a dog park because he/she isn't done with their vac's yet.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Key word "can".


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

I get my puppy his shots but that doesn't stop me from taking him out to explore the world? I don't let him sniff any poop on walks or anything. But then again I didn't spend 2000 dollars on an animal so I guess I can understand some ppl precautions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

4evrgsdlover said:


> I get my puppy his shots but that doesn't stop me from taking him out to explore the world? I don't let him sniff any poop on walks or anything. But then again I didn't spend 2000 dollars on an animal so I guess I can understand some ppl precautions.


Think we all love our puppies and should want to do the best thing for them, no matter what the $$$ was initially. 

For me, it's like most things in puppy raising, using common sense and finding a balance that works out both for me and long term for the life of my dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you think a $30 puppy suffers less than a $2000 puppy when it's dying of Parvo?

If your puppy doesn't get sick then it's just dumb luck if you are taking him to dog parks. He doesn't have to sniff poop. He just needs to walk over contaminated grass and then lick his feet.

Puppies are not properly protected at 9 weeks. Period. There is a reason the shots are a series of 3. They are trying to hit the window that the mother's immunity wears off and it can differ for each puppy.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Do you think a $30 puppy suffers less than a $2000 puppy when it's dying of Parvo?
> 
> If your puppy doesn't get sick then it's just dumb luck if you are taking him to dog parks. He doesn't have to sniff poop. He just needs to walk over contaminated grass and then lick his feet.
> 
> Puppies are not properly protected at 9 weeks. Period. There is a reason the shots are a series of 3. They are trying to hit the window that the mother's immunity wears off and it can differ for each puppy.


 
This.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Didn't even read your hole message .................


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

4evrgsdlover said:


> Didn't even read your hole message .............


Are you talking to me? You don't need to believe anyone on here. It's just the internet after all. 

Discuss this with your vet. Ask about immunity and methods of transmission.

So anywho...back to the OP that asked for input.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

And the OP wasn't asking for a vet check up... They wanted to know if her puppy was traumatized from being attacked by another dog not about going to play at a dog park by all means go put the puppy in Ebola protection suits... He's a puppy... Maybe most ppl have the same idea as you so why would they take a dog that's not protected by shots to a park? So there for most dogs that go to parks are vaccinated... Catch me drift


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ian 123 said:


> Hi guys, just back from the park with my 9 week old gsd. Met a woman with a dog that she said is ok with other dogs so I introduced my pup to him. Everything was great for a few minutes until the dog grabbed the pup and threw himself on my pup. I got the dog off really fast but the pup was really shaken. Do you guys think this is going to affect my dog? He is not physically damaged thank god but just afraid he will be nervous with dogs now!



At 9 weeks old, I would not take to the dog park for many reasons. Immunity and things like your incident are just the start. Just take him places where he will be safe and let him observe the world. But not so much that it's overwhelming to him. 

And like I said above, I would not wait to introduce him to a dog that you know is safe and tolerant of puppies. Replace that bad experience with a good one as soon as possible. Puppy classes like MRL suggested would be great.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

4evrgsdlover said:


> Didn't even read your hole message .................


What does that even mean?

I am assuming you are talking to the poster that gave you the *Actual Facts* on how pups can get ill, guess what? the facts are right.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

If you want to risk the health of your pup, that's your choice. But most of us, no matter how much we paid or didn't pay, want to keep our puppies well for a long, long time. 

Shots don't protect them 100%, especially when they are 9 weeks old. Puppies can and do get parvo, even with shots. I've had 2 in the past that did, both current on their shots, who were sick at the same time. Thankfully, they survived, but I'm very cautious with youngsters now, for good reason.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

4evrgsdlover said:


> But then again I didn't spend 2000 dollars on an animal so I guess I can understand some ppl precautions.


I don't agree with that (edited by MRL)



4evrgsdlover said:


> Didn't even read your hole message ..........





4evrgsdlover said:


> And the OP wasn't asking for a vet check up... They wanted to know if her puppy was traumatized from being attacked by another dog not about going to play at a dog park by all means go put the puppy in Ebola protection suits... He's a puppy... Maybe most ppl have the same idea as you so why would they take a dog that's not protected by shots to a park? So there for most dogs that go to parks are vaccinated... Catch me drift


She isn't one of those bigheaded people on here.. she is knowledgable.. on the effects of taking your dog into unknown areas like parks and public places with high traffic without your dog being fully vaccinated. Just because your dog hasn't gotten sick or anything doesn't mean that it isn't a risk, it just means you were lucky. 

He IS a puppy which is when they are at the highest risk for catching things because they aren't vaccinated. YES OP asked about the effects on this event but they also divulged information like you you about takingyour unvaccinated puppy around so it is up for discussion and opinions. 

AND YES this could effect their dog's reaction toward other dogs in the future! That's why you are supposed to socialize your puppy with dogs you know are friendly so they don't have bad experiences and associate other dogs with them.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

^^ my point


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

4evrgsdlover said:


> Didn't even read your hole message...............


Wow, and I thought I was rude. 

Pups should not be in dog parks for many reasons, and yes being mauled can definitely affect them. Make sure future interactions are with friendly dogs, dogs you know. It may be a good idea to find your pup a buddy who is older that he can hang out with and hone his doggy communication skills.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

4evrgsdlover said:


> ^^ my point


....being....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let it go, guys. Don't let one person derail the thread. The OP came with a question, lets just respond to them.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

4evrgsdlover said:


> And the OP wasn't asking for a vet check up... They wanted to know if her puppy was traumatized from being attacked by another dog not about going to play at a dog park by all means go put the puppy in Ebola protection suits... He's a puppy... Maybe most ppl have the same idea as you so why would they take a dog that's not protected by shots to a park? So there for most dogs that go to parks are vaccinated... Catch me drift


(removed cause of all the editing...)


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Let it go, guys. Don't let one person derail the thread. The OP came with a question, lets just respond to them.


You are right. But I do agree with you.. I was unsure about the socialization aspect but sooner than later actually makes sense. I see what you mean.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's just my opinion but I would rather follow up with a good experience as soon as possible after a bad experience. I don't think dogs forget so, just like people, the sooner the better.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

OP, it is possible that your pup will have some trauma from the reaction. What kind of dog was it? You will need lots and lots of positive dog interactions to overcome one. See if you can sign up for a puppy class to socialize puppy. But wait until after all shots.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> It's just my opinion but I would rather follow up with a good experience as soon as possible after a bad experience. I don't think dogs forget so, just like people, the sooner the better.


Def makes sense when I think about it like that. I was more thinking "fight" down time. Like how dog's adrenaline can stay up for days after a fight so it's not a good idea to socialize them in that time.. but this is not a fight it was a puppy getting attacked.



Cheyanna said:


> OP, it is possible that your pup will have some trauma from the reaction. What kind of dog was it? You will need lots and lots of positive dog interactions to overcome one. See if you can sign up for a puppy class to socialize puppy. But wait until after all shots.


I am curious on the kind of dog too.. only because when Titan was about 4 months.. he got rushed by an off leash mastiff and as he got older he preferred smaller dogs as company versus big dogs. It took a few good big dog play dates to get him over it.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

You guessedit, you's right I'm 13.. 1/2 (-:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Whether or not he's traumatized will depend on the dog it's nerves/confidence. Really shouldn't have been around strange dogs in the first place, but you live and you learn. 

I agree with getting him together with a friendly, safe, KNOWN adult dog asap for some positive experiences.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

(removed by MRL.. inciting and pointless)


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

* years old


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I took my 12 week old male gsd to a cafe to sit and get used to crowds. A woman with a ridgeback on a 50 foot lead let her dog walk upto my pup. I didn't even know they were interacting.
Out of no where the ridgeback grabbed little rhino by the scruff and went at him.
I had to headlock the grey ridge and choke whilst my wife removed the puppy from his mouth.
I followed on by kicking the other dog many times because I was so angry and mad. The poor ridgeback was hurt. My puppy didn't know what was going on and was playful after. I should have kicked the lady not her dog.

Anyways it didn't affect little rhino what's so ever. His now a 9 month old licking machine who plays with other dogs until he drops.
In saying that he has a rock solid temperament. Every dog is different.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually d4mmo, you should have kicked yourself for not paying any attention to prevent the situation. You didn't even know they were interacting. You are just as to blame.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> I followed on by kicking the other dog many times because I was so angry and mad. The poor ridgeback was hurt....I should have kicked the lady not her dog.


Kicking a dog is unacceptable because you were "so mad and angry". I agree with DJEtzel, keep an eye on YOUR dog and keep your feet to yourself.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

D4mmo you need help. Kicking the dog multiple times out of anger Should have kicked the lady? Seek therapy.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

4evrgsdlover is Madisonmj97 (or something like that)...ignore her. 

On Instagram she posted a pic of Heinz saying he was old, when she got him and posted him here less then two years ago...I'm scared to know what happened to him. I've already reported her return.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

d4mmo said:


> I took my 12 week old male gsd to a cafe to sit and get used to crowds. A woman with a ridgeback on a 50 foot lead let her dog walk upto my pup. I didn't even know they were interacting.
> Out of no where the ridgeback grabbed little rhino by the scruff and went at him.
> I had to headlock the grey ridge and choke whilst my wife removed the puppy from his mouth.
> I followed on by kicking the other dog many times because I was so angry and mad. The poor ridgeback was hurt. My puppy didn't know what was going on and was playful after. I should have kicked the lady not her dog.
> ...


They have therapy for anger management. This was all your fault and you know it, but took it out on the dog instead. You didn't protect your dog at all. This is just appalling .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a puppy that was attacked and we moved forward as if nothing happened and 5 yrs later he is fine. He wasn't as young as yours and as others have said it's not safe for a young pup to be in that environment.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Pups at 8-10 weeks are also in a fear period. You want tokeep everything safe, build confidence, not expose your baby to too much, germs included.

I agree lasting affect has to do with the dog's general disposition. My male is a confident hard dog. He was bit on the nose a couple times as a youngling, sticking that nose inside some other dog's fence. He would have to be bribed with liver to care less about other dogs. Unlike my female who certainly isn't soft but she's more pliable than he is. She's never been bit on the nose but she did witness some incidents at training. Other dogs shouldn't look at her, bark at her, oh she's not having that. She's 2 in January, we're working on that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The petty bickering will STOP right now!

-moderator


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

llombardo said:


> They have therapy for anger management. This was all your fault and you know it, but took it out on the dog instead. You didn't protect your dog at all. This is just appalling .


While I dont condone kicking the dog, especially once your pup is out of its mouth, I have had a few occasions where another dog was able to come up to mine without realizing it that second. Even had it happen in class with a young golden retriever. I'm not completely deaf, but I was paying attention to the instructors demo and noticed my dog bumping into me, looked down and the GR was wiggling on its back under mine. Tuke only tried to side step it, it was not a threat obviously, but as good as we might think we are, things can still happen.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

A dog coming up and attacking my pup is not my fault. If I could go back and do the same again I probably would. I will defend my dog with what ever means necessary. Sitting at a cafe whilst at a beach minding my own business and a dog attacks my pup and it's my fault????
To be more on topic, my pup wasn't scared by it, it didn't affect his temperament. He did have 2 puncture wounds but he couldn't care less


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Nigel said:


> While I dont condone kicking the dog, especially once your pup is out of its mouth, I have had a few occasions where another dog was able to come up to mine without realizing it that second. Even had it happen in class with a young golden retriever. I'm not completely deaf, but I was paying attention to the instructors demo and noticed my dog bumping into me, looked down and the GR was wiggling on its back under mine. Tuke only tried to side step it, it was not a threat obviously, but as good as we might think we are, things can still happen.


Things happen to owners who are not proactive.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> Things happen to owners who are not proactive.



I take my boy everywhere with me. And I mean literally everywhere except for work. As proactive as I am there are going to be times when some dog owner who is irresponsible is going to cause you to be in a situation you don't want to be in. 
That was the first time anything like that happened to me. I freaked out and it hasn't been the last. People for some reason think it's ok to go off lead or let dogs meet other dogs they don't know. I try to be as proactive as I can but the truth is even if you can trust your dog you can't trust others


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Things happen to owners who are not proactive.


That may true, but crap still happens regardless, the best laid plans....

...
But, Mousie, thou art no thy lane [you aren't alone] 
In proving foresight may be vain:
The best laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft a-gley, [often go awry] 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promised joy.
...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah usually you react but you stop reacting a kick or 2 in and dont follow up with "should have kicked the woman"


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

The dog was being a dog. The dog doesn't know any better. The owner should be responsible. I felt so bad hurting the dog after. The stupid owner was at fault. End of story


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So you don't think if you had been paying attention, you could have moved your dog so that the other dog had no chance of meeting it? Because that's definitely the proactive approach I would have taken.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Every day I wonder how I have managed to get through 45 years without having to kick someone's dog, or shoot someone's dog, or beat someone's dog off with a stick. 

Continuing to kick someone's dog after your pup was safe is really crappy or creepy, whichever you like. I wonder if the person with the Ridgeback was a dude, who was bigger than you, instead of a woman, if you would have done the same thing. 

I'm sorry, but I see it as cowardly, which most bullies are. We, every one of us has been in a situation where we have been on the right side of situations -- our dog was controlled and on leash, the other dog was loose, or what have you. Just because you were in the right doesn't give you the right to kick an animal until it was injured, just because the person on the other end of the leash was a woman and you could.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I was paying attention to my pup. It was sitting right next to me minding its own business. It all happened within a few seconds.
If it was a man rather than a lady I probably would have hit him. I think she was lucky I would never touch a woman.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

d4mmo said:


> I was paying attention to my pup. It was sitting right next to me minding its own business. It all happened within a few seconds.
> If it was a man rather than a lady I probably would have hit him. I think she was lucky I would never touch a woman.



"I didn't even know they were interacting."--your exact words.

Just know that I as a woman would have protected my dog and probably would have smacked you... I would NEVER allow anyone to touch my dog like that. The other option I would have seriously looked at would have been pressing charges against you and not stop until you either got arrested or a hefty ticket for animal abuse. The altercation was over and you just kept going. There is a difference with protecting your dog in the moment and then continuing to carry on after the threat was gone. 


Number one thing we are taught in training class is to ALWAYS watch our own dogs because we can't control or predict other dogs. We were reprimanded in front of the whole class if our dogs began focusing on something else or we weren't watching. It's now embedded in my brain and training has been easier. I can be in a crowd of 100 dogs and I can guarantee that not one of those dogs will get in my dogs face or close enough. I will have a conversation with a person and not look at them once because I'm watching my dog.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Well you weren't there so you don't know how quick thing happened
I also hope you never are in a situation where you have to defend your dog. It's not something anyone ever hopes they have to do.
I rather enjoy the company of my dog rather than watch him 24/7 and protect him from everything.
It's like a child, there is only so much you can protect them from.
In the real world not everything always goes to plan. 

Ps not looking at someone whilst they are talking to you because your watching your dog 24/7 is sad


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Plus I train my dog to be focused on me. Not the other way around.
THAT is the first thing trained in obedience


----------



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I didnt expect so many comments so thanks guys! I know the risk of taking a pup out before they have had their final injections and its something that I have put a serious amount of thought into. I will socialise him with my other gsd for the time being. I just thought that it would help to expose him to multiple dog breeds. IF he has negative effects to this incident, when would this start to show? Im just really worried that this experience has ruined my chance of having a stable dog. Thanks again guys


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ian 123 said:


> I didnt expect so many comments so thanks guys! I know the risk of taking a pup out before they have had their final injections and its something that I have put a serious amount of thought into. I will socialise him with my other gsd for the time being. I just thought that it would help to expose him to multiple dog breeds. IF he has negative effects to this incident, when would this start to show? Im just really worried that this experience has ruined my chance of having a stable dog. Thanks again guys


Puppy classes like someone else said is great for this. It's not so much the socializing with other dogs , just being around them is a good start.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

d4mmo said:


> Well you weren't there so you don't know how quick thing happened
> I also hope you never are in a situation where you have to defend your dog. It's not something anyone ever hopes they have to do.
> I rather enjoy the company of my dog rather than watch him 24/7 and protect him from everything.
> It's like a child, there is only so much you can protect them from.
> ...


Well I have been in that situation. My 3.5 month old golden was attacked by a 100 pound Rott. It was nothing like your attack, much worse. The dog had my puppy pinned and had his whole head in his mouth. I didn't kick or punch the dog. I was on the ground holding his jaws open so he couldn't bite down on my pups head. The whole time my pup was screaming and the Rotts owner was screaming and crying. It took about 5 minutes for that dog to let go. Someone there with me lifted that dog in the air and both my puppy and I were in the air too. I didn't care if that dog turned on me, I was doing everything I could do to protect my puppy. I didn't and still don't blame the dog, it was us as owners that were at fault. 

Yes it is your job to protect them, it's your job not to put them in situations where they can be hurt or hurt something else. I protect them like I would protect my child. 

As far as having a conversation with someone and there and other dogs are around...I'm not at the doggie event to converse with others I'm there with my dog and that is where my attention is. If I wanted to go meet people at such a place, then my dog doesn't belong there. If I'm just out walking and I don't see any other dogs, of course I can have a conversation with a person and just check on my dog every now and then.

Some people just learn. Some people use common sense. Others not so much.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> I took my 12 week old male gsd to a cafe to sit and get used to crowds. A woman with a ridgeback on a 50 foot lead let her dog walk upto my pup....
> 
> Okay, let me get this straight, a lady with a '50 foot' lead walks up to your pup and you don't see her coming?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am all for protecting my dog/puppies. However, once it's broken up, there is really no need to continue kicking/punching the aggressor because one can't control their temper.

Yes, the lady might have been irresponsible with her dog, and yes I'd be ticked if that happened to me, but when it's done it's done. 

I don't want my puppy/dog hurt, however, I'm not going to continue beating the crap out of another animal when it's "done".

Accidents happen, but it sounds like you weren't paying attention either. If you had been, you could have seen it coming, and picked your puppy up..Or maybe you did see the ridgeback coming and just thought nothing of it until he went straight for your puppy. Whatever the circumstances, I think you went to far by continuing to kick this dog and ended up hurting it. I'm sure people who witnessed this if it was a cafe, there must have been people around, didn't leave with a very good impression.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sitting down with the pup facing the same direction. The woman and dog come from behind. My pup turns around and the so do I and then the ridgeback latches on. 
Three seconds max. 
I dived on the ridgeback. Instant reaction, choked it for 4 seconds, as soon as it let go I kicked it a few times so it would not come back. 
It's not like I stood there kicking the other dog after the situation for 3 minutes, it was reaction and defense. 

You said if there is no other dogs around you relax a little, well hello to you think If I saw a 100pound ridgeback con thing I would let them interact?

I'm trying to explain that things like these happen. And I'm sorry but I fail to be held accountable for others mistakes. I won't live in fear or my dog and watch him like an overprotective parent. 
It may be different to what you practice but please don't tell me what's right and wrong because opinions are subjective. 
I think the difference between our situations is that I went into an aggressive fight mode and would have choked the other dog out with no regard for its owner ( sorry but my pup is my only priority). Iv been practicing Brazilian juijitsu for 15 years and that was the first time if had to use it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Puppies should not be out and about in heavily populated dog areas until that puppy has had all of it's shots. I wouldn't even dream of taking a puppy that young to a dog park, too many dogs are wild, obnoxious and rough. They could very easily cause harm to a 9 week old puppy without meaning to. I would wait until the puppy is done with shots, between 14-16 weeks old before even attempting a dog park again.

I would socialize that puppy with nice, calm, gentle older dogs that are up to date on their shots.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, if you and your puppy had your back to the other dog, where was your wife? Did she not see it coming... Facing the same way too I presume.. If so, where there other people at your table? Someone MUST have seen it coming.. something doesn't add up.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope just me wife and the pup. Sitting on the outside end of a cafe. Pup in between my wife and i, all facing the same way. 
I have never let my dog interact with others unless we know the dog or until he was 8 months old and we took him to a dog park. 
If we had seen that there were any dogs around I assure you the event wouldn't have happened.
Anyways sorry to take the thread off topic.
Clearly my choices aren't what others believe to be correct. 
I hope the ops dog isn't affected by this.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dex and I do alot of walks for Cancer and dog Rescues.. I can't tell you how many times I see adults bringing their very young puppies to the event and have them drink out of the community water bowl. I won't let my 22 month old drink from there. I truly believe some of these people just don't know any better. Parvo is rampant in southern CA.

To the OP find a puppy class where your pup can' privately interact with other dogs his age and have fun. I believe most puppy classes start at 12 to 16 weeks.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Parvo isn't spread from a water dish...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Parvo isn't spread from a water dish...


:thumbup:

Aside from giardia, which is present in stagnant water(which a fresh bowl of water is not...) what are you concerned about, msmaria?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Didn't mean to confuse. My comment is not just about water bowl, it's also about having a young puppy under 14 weeks out around so many other dogs ( and their feces, yes, i saw several people including another german shepherd owner allow their dog to defecate along the walk and not even think about picking up their dogs poop) and the fact that there are so many cases of Parvo out here in southern CA. I think most people don't think their dogs can get a disease as long as they've had their first shot. They are unaware that they need to complete the series of shots to be protected. Just Giardia or not, I would not allow a 9 week puppy to drink out of a water bowl that tons of other dogs drink out of as maybe it's just me vet, but he indicated Parvo can be transfered through infectious dogs poop, toys and water and food bowls. I would prefer not to put a young dog in that amount of risk. It's not worth it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's probably healthier for your dog to do that...you know, the theory that they get a little of the pathogen at a time and build an immunity. Plus, if you've ever seen a bowl at a dog park, the water tends to go fast.

Also, depending on where you live, the majority of people aren't out to get your dog sick. Most people keep their dogs healthy and up to date on shots. So sharing some germs here and there isn't the end of the world.

But aside from that, most dog parks have rules about having the rabies vaccine...and your dog can only have that at 6 months.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> But aside from that, most dog parks have rules about having the rabies vaccine...and your dog can only have that at 6 months.


Actually, you can do the rabies vaccine between 4-6 months.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Actually, you can do the rabies vaccine between 4-6 months.


Actually, you can do rabies anytime after 3 months, at least around here! lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Actually, you can do rabies anytime after 3 months, at least around here! lol


Lol. My Vet said no to the rabies vaccine before 4 months of age, I think I got Draven's done when he was 5 months old.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Lol. My Vet said no to the rabies vaccine before 4 months of age, I think I got Draven's done when he was 5 months old.


It likely depends on vets. Just like some won't s/n before 6 months, but others at 8 weeks and 3 pounds.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz had his rabies at 3-1/2 months.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't do rabies until 6 months


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL and the topic changes once again to when everyone vaccinates for rabies...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would have to check but I believe Dex was done at a very young age aswell, the other 2, i am not sure-


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

d4mmo said:


> I was paying attention to my pup. It was sitting right next to me minding its own business. It all happened within a few seconds.
> If it was a man rather than a lady I probably would have hit him. I think she was lucky I would never touch a woman.


Bullony! When you love something, you would rather take the hit for that which you love. I would rather be decked by someone than to have the continuously kick my dog until it was injured. Someone who would do that is a wuss, a coward who pounds on a critter being handled by a woman and then proudly proclaiming it. I dunno, every day I am shocked at who people are these days.


----------

